

Show HN: Lump.co – instant photo galleries via web search - tlack
http://lump.co
This is my little side project Lump.co. It&#x27;s like Pinterest, but you build the gallery by searching the web for photos, rather than having to download photos, collect them, and then reupload to Pinterest.<p>It&#x27;s quick as heck, works pretty well on iOS, and is a blast to use.<p>Motivation&#x2F;Scratching an itch:<p>I&#x27;m always sending Google Image Search results to people, but I got really frustrated by the long URLs and inability to edit&#x2F;reorder the results.<p>I love working on Lump because I use it ten times a day, just for myself. Things like:<p>1. Picking things to buy visually: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;lump.co&#x2F;amazon-standing-ashtray
2. Finding recipes by my &quot;desired result&quot; (what I want my food to look like.. sounds silly but it works!) http:&#x2F;&#x2F;lump.co&#x2F;pork-shoulder-recipes
3. Understanding concepts by quick visuals (I find this to be a really effective way to learn when you don&#x27;t have time to read a lot of material) http:&#x2F;&#x2F;lump.co&#x2F;understanding-ios-delegates<p>It&#x27;s still pretty buggy at this point, and I think it really needs to be a native iOS app for the best UI&#x2F;UX, but for now I am ready to submit it for HN&#x27;s denunciation. :) I&#x27;d be eager to hear what everyone thinks!
======
tlack
This is my little side project Lump.co. It's like Pinterest, but you build the
gallery by searching the web for photos, rather than having to download
photos, collect them, and then reupload to Pinterest.

It's quick as heck, works pretty well on iOS, and is a blast to use.

Motivation/Scratching an itch:

I'm always sending Google Image Search results to people, but I got really
frustrated by the long URLs and inability to edit/reorder the results.

I love working on Lump because I use it ten times a day, just for myself.
Things like:

1\. Picking things to buy visually: [http://lump.co/amazon-standing-
ashtray](http://lump.co/amazon-standing-ashtray)

2\. Finding recipes by my "desired result" (what I want my food to look like..
sounds silly but it works!) [http://lump.co/pork-shoulder-
recipes](http://lump.co/pork-shoulder-recipes)

3\. Understanding concepts by quick visuals (I find this to be a really
effective way to learn when you don't have time to read a lot of material)
[http://lump.co/understanding-ios-delegates](http://lump.co/understanding-ios-
delegates)

4\. Creating visual mood boards/inspiration boards

It's still pretty buggy at this point, and I think it really needs to be a
native iOS app for the best UI/UX, but for now I am ready to submit it for
HN's denunciation. :) I'd be eager to hear what everyone thinks!

------
wib
Where are the photographer credits? Where is the licensing information for
each photo? What is your mechanism for compensating the creators of the
original works you are republishing?

~~~
tlack
Wow, great questions!

Lump is a visual search engine, so we conform to the same basic copyright and
ownership rights respect that other image search engines do.

1\. Credits: Each image is linked to its referring site. You'll also find the
name of the referring site in the title tag and the image alt tag. In other
words - we really encourage the user to find the original source and engage
with the content on its own site.

2\. Licensing and copyright notice: All photos are copyright by their author.
You'll see that in the footer of the site. Since images published on the web
do not have embedded copyright information, that's about all I can do. :(

3\. Compensation: There is no mechanism for compensating the creators of
original works who have chosen to publish them on the web and allowed them to
be indexed by search engines.

And, of course, we honor robots.txt. :)

I think I'm doing the right thing within the boundaries of the technology
we're stuck with. Let me know if you have any questions.

